# Achat IPhone 5C



## Pujulatide (19 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais découvrir l'univers Apple sans débourser une fortune et pour cela je pensais me tourner vers un 5C (75€/16Gb) qui me semble une bonne idée.
J'ai lu des articles sur le fait que Apple passait de 32 à 64 bit et que le 5C n'aurait pas la mise a jour vers Ios 11. Ca ne me dérange pas trop surtout vu la différence de prix avec un 5S (qui coute +/- le double pour une même capacité).
Ma question est : Est-ce que je pourrai encore utiliser les applis "courantes" sur mon 5C pendant une longue periode? (Facebook, gmail, Maps, whatsapp,...)

Merci d'avance a celui qui saura m'éclairer


----------



## Alino06 (20 Octobre 2017)

Je suis pas sur que tu retrouves (ou que tu découvres du moins) l'univers Apple avec l'iPhone 5C, ok il est pas cher, mais tu risques d'être très vite à la limite ...
Le 5C, si c'est pour faire du téléphone, SMS, éventuellement mail et quelques photos (qui n'auront rien à voir avec même certains entrée de gamme de Samsung par exemple) oui, pour faire plus non

Même FaceBook doit être galère à utiliser avec un 5C maintenant (avec les vidéos autos etc.)

Mon conseil ? Tu as 75€ à mettre dedans aujourd'hui, tu mets ça dans une enveloppe, et quand tu as 2-3 sous, tu ajoutes à cette enveloppe et quand tu arrives à un peu moins de 200€, tu commences à regarder du côte de l'iPhone 5S
Parce que si il coute le double, c'est qu'il y a une raison, le 5C était déjà un produit au rabais à sa sortie (désolé de le dire, mais on se plaignait tous de la radinerie d'Apple d'avoir fait les fonds de tiroir avec), alors maintenant ...


----------

